# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Cellulit - preparaty

## Nie zarejestrowany

Poradźcie mi jak walczycie z cellulitem na udach ? polećcie jakieś preparaty, kremy które pomagają w tym problemie ?

----------


## celinaPi

z cellulitem moim zdaniem najlepiej albo poradzić sobie poprzez odpowiednia dietę + oczywiście cwiczenia typu jazda na rowerze , w sezonie zimowym np jazda na łyżwach , w letnim jazda na rolkach . Dobrze tez pić sok z greipfruitów. jesć ananas. duużo ananasa. No chyba ,ze sie bardzo spieszycie , bo np lato tuż tuż , to wtedy jakiś zabieg np. laserowe usuwanie cellulitu . Moja siostra własnie się wybiera na taki zabieg u siebie w warszawie do Kliniki Miracki . iz  tego co wiem to zabieg będzie miała przeprowadzany w znieczuleniu miejscowym.

----------


## soksana88

ojj z preparatami cięzko . tzn mozna jak najbardziej tylko np niesttey niektóre , awłaściwie większośc kremów zawierają parabeny , które są dość niekorzystne dla naszego organizmu i o ile się nie myle są po prostu rakotwórcze . tak jak wspomniała celinaPi , ćwiczenia , moze jakiś taniec ? salsa , zumba itd ? nie dość ,zę swietnie się bawisz to jeszcze w dodatku spalasz tkanke tłuszczową. No chyba ,ze kompletnie brak Ci czasu na ćwiczenia . tak eż niesttey bywa . Wtedy jakiś zabieg ? a klinika Miracki jest bardzo dobrym miejscem w Warszawie , chyba największa klinika medycyny estetycznej w tym mieście, moja siostra tam przeprowadzała liposukcje z przeszczepem autlogicznego  tłuszczu własnego do piersi. miała wybór by do twarzy, ale po co jej  :Wink:  lepiej sobie piersi nieinwazyjnie powiększyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja stosuje Blocelle. Tabletki które pozwoliły mi pozbyć się większości cellulitu już po 3 tygodniach stosowania.

----------


## medynar

Siłownia, ćwiczenia, basen, rower, bieganie, przecież tego jest cała masa. Preparaty nie działają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Preparaty pomagają jako wspomagacze całego procesu. Można dzięki nim szybciej i łatwiej osiągnąć efekt ale nie są głównym 'napędem'. Ja to rozumiem i jakoś stosuje Blocelle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lato idzie więc trzeba coś zrobić z udami. Zamówiłam dlatego Blocelle. Zobaczymy.

----------


## gubyd

Dziwią mnie osoby, które uważają, że wystarczy smarowanie się kremami ujędrniającymi albo zażywanie tabletek wyszczuplających, by pozbyć się na stałe cellulitu.
Zapominając, że wymaga to naszego własnego wkładu i potu w postaci ćwiczeń i diety, mam wrażenie, że części zwyczajnie się nie chce tego podjąć i szukają wymówek, byle nie zacząć się ruszać. 
Co prawda nawet stosowanie się do tego połączenia, czyli ćwiczenia + dieta + kremy ujędrniające nie zadziałają w 100%, jeśli ktoś ma predyspozycje do cellulitu. Może go co najwyżej zminimalizować. 
Tak samo z zabiegami, przez kilka lat będzie dobrze, a potem znowu się pojawi, bo cellulit nie znika całkowicie. 
Możemy go tylko zmniejszać, co też jest nie lada wyczynem i satysfakcją.

----------


## gubyd

Dziwią mnie osoby, które uważają, że wystarczy smarowanie się kremami ujędrniającymi albo zażywanie tabletek wyszczuplających, by pozbyć się na stałe cellulitu.
Zapominając, że wymaga to naszego własnego wkładu i potu w postaci ćwiczeń i diety, mam wrażenie, że części zwyczajnie się nie chce tego podjąć i szukają wymówek, byle nie zacząć się ruszać. 
Co prawda nawet stosowanie się do tego połączenia, czyli ćwiczenia + dieta + kremy ujędrniające nie zadziałają w 100%, jeśli ktoś ma predyspozycje do cellulitu. Może go co najwyżej zminimalizować. 
Tak samo z zabiegami, przez kilka lat będzie dobrze, a potem znowu się pojawi, bo cellulit nie znika całkowicie. 
Możemy go tylko zmniejszać, co też jest nie lada wyczynem i satysfakcją.

----------


## kameliowamama

słyszałam, ze jedzenie świeżego ananasa ma pomagać

----------


## celinaPi

o ananasie tez słyszałam ,ale zgadzam się ,ze kremy nie zadziałają w 100 % żeby usunąc cellulit , dieta diet + ćwiczenia , no chyba ,ze tak jak moja siostra , wybrała sie na laserowe usuwanie cellulitu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja stosuje Blocelle. Tabletki które pozwoliły mi pozbyć się większości cellulitu już po 3 tygodniach stosowania.


U mnie kuracja trwała 2 miesiące ale cellulit zniknął faktycznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie kuracja trwa 7 dni na razie  :Wink:  ale wierze że się uda. niby ostatni dzwonek ale dużo pomarańczowej skóry nie ma u mnie

----------


## Imka991

Moja dziewczyna miała kompleksy na punkcie swoich ud. Twierdziła ,że są za grube. Pomimo tego ,że kocham ją za to jaka jest to zdecydowała się na liposukcję z tym okolic w klinice Mirackiego. Bardzo się o nią bałem, bo to jednak poważny zabieg, ale wszystko poszło sprawnie i jest zadowolona. Nogi miała ładne, a teraz ma jeszcze piękniejsze  :Smile:

----------


## Elisssa

Jeśli ktoś ma pieniądze na zabiegi antycellulitowe i według niego poczuje się lepiej dzięki nim, to czemu nie - jak to się mówi, kto bogatemu zabroni  :Smile:  Ja sama może nie jestem wielką fanka poprawiana urody, ale chętnie korzystam z róznorodnych zabiegów w celu ujędrnienia skóry itp pod skalpel może bym nie poszła, ale lasery, masaże, fale magnetycznie - skoro jest możliwość - to czemu nie?  :Smile:  Osobiście polecic mogę w Warszawie bardzo fajne miejsce, która oferuje zabiegi z zakresu medycyny estetycznej, jeśli wiec szukacie sprawdzonego źródła, to wygooglujcie sobie Profemed  :Smile:

----------


## aleczka856

ja np nie jestem również za samym smarowaniem kremami na cellulit. Zacznijmy od tego ,ze to tylko pomagało przez pewien czas . A potem juz całkiem to odstawiłam jak się dowiedziałam ile rakotwórczych zwiazków mają takie kremy . Jabyłam już akiś czas temu na laserowym usuwaniu cellulitu w Klinice Miracki . Podczas zabieg nie czuję się zadnego bólu bo otrzymuje się znieczulenie miejscowe więc jest okay . ja tez zdecydowałam się na taki zabieg poniewaz nie miałam cierpliwosci czekać na redukcje cellulitu np akis miesiąc albo i pół roku  :Wink: ja chciałam mieć efekty na już  :Wink:

----------


## Bejka

no celullit to faktycznie mozę być problem. wiem coś o tym bo sama sie zmagam..ale zaczęłam chodzić na zabeigi do Kliniki Miracki i szczerze mówiąc widzę poprawę! na prawdę warto w coś takiego zainwestować

----------


## Jarok

Żona czytała jakieś poradniki na adamed.expert i udało jej się pozbyć cellulitu trochę, poczytajcie może bo są pisane przez specjalistów w dziedzinie medycyny. Można też robić jakies zabiegi w klinikach czy u kosmetyczki, ale czy warto?

----------


## Gosia1970

Preparaty typu kremy na mnie działają bardzo słabo, a przed wakacjami chciałam i potrzebowałam  :Wink:  coś super mocnego, szczególnie brzuch i uda. Koleżanka poleciała mi zabieg połaczony: medycyna estetyczna + kosmetyka. Najpier miałam zabieg Aqualix u dr. Bohdana Potockiego, potem karboksyterapię i masaż bańką chińską u kosmetyczki Pani Aleksandy na Grójeckiej. Z cellulitisem walczyłam 2 miesiące, ale efekt nie do opisania. W końcu widać różnicę, WRESZCIE. Jeśli komuś naprawdę zalezy na tym aby pozbyć się cellulitisu to polecam.

----------


## aga_a

Oczywiście prawidłowa dieta i ćwiczenia. Ja czytałam, że peeling kawowy dobrze działa - fusy z kawy sypanej zmieszać z olejem kokosowym. Osobiście nie stosowałam, bo nie mam cellulitu. Są też różne rodzaje cellulitu, jak np. wodny związany z zatrzymywaniem wody w organizmie.

----------


## Gosia1970

> Oczywiście prawidłowa dieta i ćwiczenia. Ja czytałam, że peeling kawowy dobrze działa - fusy z kawy sypanej zmieszać z olejem kokosowym. Osobiście nie stosowałam, bo nie mam cellulitu. Są też różne rodzaje cellulitu, jak np. wodny związany z zatrzymywaniem wody w organizmie.


A ja robiłam kawę - troszkę faktycznie działa, ale brudzi strasznie mocno  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo fajne zabiegi na zlikwidowanie celulitu to tylko w klinika Bochinska w Kamieniu Pomorskim w Garncarska 3.

----------


## mozebasen

próbowałam już różnych środków, kremów, peelingów i masażerów żeby pozbyć się cellulitu, ale nic nie skutkowało takie preparaty są wg mnie przereklamowane! już miałam się zapisać do kosmetyczki na serię zabiegów ale koleżanka mi podrzuciła artykuł na adamed expert o balneoterapii czy jakoś tak-generalnie chodzi o ćwiczenia w basenie z wodą solankową i chciałąm zapytać czy któraś z was była, widziała, korzystała???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=mozebasen;169620]próbowałam już różnych środków, kremów, peelingów i masażerów żeby pozbyć się cellulitu, ale nic nie skutkowało takie preparaty są wg mnie przereklamowane! już miałam się zapisać do kosmetyczki na serię zabiegów ale koleżanka mi podrzuciła artykuł na adamed expert o balneoterapii czy jakoś tak-generalnie chodzi o ćwiczenia w basenie z wodą solankową i chciałąm zapytać czy któraś z was była, widziała, korzystała???[/QU

W sumie nie słyszałam o takich zabiegach muszę poczytać właśnie na tym Adamed Expert, ale jestem z małej miejscowości także być może u nas jeszcze tego nie ma. Ja na cellulit stosowałam kremy i ćwiczenia i troszkę pomogło na pewno jest mniejszy. Ale takie ćwiczenia na basenie powinno pomóc wiadomo że woda może wszystko

----------


## pocahontass

Słyszałam że smarowanie się fusami z kawy jako peeling ma też pomoc z walką z cellulitem, lecz sama jeszcze tego nie wypróbowałam. Ale jak dużo z was tutaj już pisało, wydaje mi się też że trening i zdrowa dieta są najskuteczniejsza formą aby pozbyć się cellulitu na udach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a coś z medycyny estetycznej?

----------


## storra

Ćwiczenia i dieta oczywiście a jak zależy nam na szybszym pozbyciu się problemu wtedy pomocne będą zabiegi na cellulit. Ja robiłam w CM Arnica w Starych Babicach pod Warszawą, poleciła mi koleżanka, nie tylko że skuteczne ale i w promocyjnej cenie. Rzeczywiście różnica ogromna, po pierwszym skóra zrobiła się dużo gładsza, jędrniejsza, spodnie luźniejsze. Po kolejnych całkowicie pożegnałam się z cellulitem  :Smile:  a miałam go od okresu dojrzewania, nawet jako super szczupła dziewczyna.

----------


## Vialise

Warto pamiętać, że kremy na cellulit służą bardziej wspomaganiu naszych starań i same w sobie nie wyleczą niczego w magiczny sposób. Walka z cellulitem to przede wszystkim nasz własny wysiłek w postaci diety, odpowiedniego traktowania skóry np. prysznicami i tak dalej. Wszelakie środki to tutaj wspomaganie tych zabiegów - i wtedy naprawdę działają poprzez przyśpieszanie procesu i odżywianie skóry. Dobitnym przykładem jest tutaj zresztą nasz krem, Vialise. Zadbaliśmy o to, aby jego skład był w 100% naturalny i zawierał składniki, które przyczynią się maksymalnie do jak najszybszego pozbycia się cellulitu dzięki detoksowi, rozbijaniu lipidów oraz nawilżaniu skóry.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi bardzo służą masaże banką chińską i ta metoda + dobry krem ujędrniający. Na takie masaże banka chińską chodzę do Wrocławskiego Centrum Terapii Kręgosłupa we Wrocławiu Wyszyńskiego 116 i jestem  zadowolona z efektu jaki dają te masaże.

----------


## Medicus

Kremy, tabletki i inne cuda to tylko dodatki, mają wspomóc i przyśpieszyć pozbycie się*cellulitu. Podstawą jest dieta i regularne ćwiczenia - bynajmniej minimum jakiekolwiek aktywności.

----------


## zielonysklep_com

Polecam bio olejek antycellulitowy Orientana, który zawiera 17 roślin stosowanych w Ajurwedzie. Stymulują one krążenie i przyśpieszają metabolizm głębokich warstw skóry, dzięki czemu ujędrniają ciało. Regularne masowanie bio olejkiem, uaktywni system limfatyczny oraz usunie tłuszcz i toksyny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chodzę na masaż do Spondylo-Clinic Centrum terapii kręgosłupa we Wrocławiu i takie masaże bardzo poprawiają mi samopoczucie i super regeneruje skórę podczas diety .Korzystam również z masaży banką chińską, i ten rodzaj masażu super działa i po cellulicie  niema  śladu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest bardzo wiele preparatów na cellulit, ale czasem popełniamy błąd, że nie staramy się ustalić źródła tego cellulitu. Ja nawet przez jakiś czas walczyłam z pomarańczową skórką, ale nic nie działało. Przestałam. Ale od niedawna biorę tabletki na lepsze krążenie, a to przez uczucie ciężkich nóg. Te tabletki to maxi3vena i co ciekawe nogi mnie nie kręcą, a dodatkowo zmniejsza mi się cellulit. Lekarz powiedział, że to prawdopodobnie dlatego, że mój cellulit tworzył się właśnie przez słabe krążenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi pomogła bańka chińska i dieta antycellulitowa od wygodnadieta.

----------


## gracjela

> Mi pomogła bańka chińska i dieta antycellulitowa od wygodnadieta.


najwiekszy efekt przyniesie dieta, sama mam zamiar z wygodna dieta schudnac 5kg i polecam balsam palmers

----------


## Beniaka

Próbowałam domowymi sposobami, robiłam peelingi z kawy, do tego wcierałam balsamy do ciała. Ale efekty zauważyłam dopiero po regularnych zabiegach na cellulit w Centrum Neonia, w Krakowie. Moje ciało naprawdę ogromnie zyskało na jędrności.

----------


## Kasjo155

jest wiele kremów antycellulitowych i na niewielki cellulit pomoże, ale tylko razem z dietą i ćwiczeniami

----------


## Grorska12

vialise na przykład

----------


## danka12

Ja tez dosyć długo walczyłam  z cellulitem a kremy i balsami nie pomagały,  teraz chodzę systematycznie na endermologie do salonu Mariposa w Warszawie, po każdej wizycie jest coraz lepiej.  Także warto było i szczerze polecam  :Smile:

----------

